# Feb 10-11,2008 9 inches and it's still coming down



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

The weather man said 5-10cms guess he was wrong...what a shock. We had nine inches at 10am this morning and it is still coming down hard. I am running out of places to put it. We may have another storm on the way for Wed the 13th.. I hope so I love this weather. Here are some pics from this morning.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

love the pics!!! goodluck keep it up!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

91AK250;513739 said:


> love the pics!!! goodluck keep it up!


x2.... Any update pictures??


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

sounds like it's gonna be mostly freezing rain, and rain 

guess i gotta get the old hoe out and push back, make room for some water


----------

